# Hello from Scotland



## ueg (May 30, 2016)

Hi to all members, please be gentle... I'm only a small bean in a big bag.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome! Which bit of Scotland? There are quite a few guys from up there. We have family in Aberdeen so head that way occasionally


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi ueg (is that Ewen I was talking to earlier about the classic?) Anyway welcome, have a look around.


----------



## ueg (May 30, 2016)

Thanks Missy. Originally Aberdeen but now Edinburgh...


----------



## ueg (May 30, 2016)

Indeed it is! Thanks G for signposting me to this forum. Really active one.


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Welcome just over the bridge from ya


----------



## stage.2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Edinburgh myself.

Welcome


----------

